# Height Cards



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I am planning on competing with Jackson soon, thus he needs to have a height card. My question is, do you have to get your dog meaured weeks in advance or can you get their first measurement at their first trial?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

ataylor said:


> I am planning on competing with Jackson soon, thus he needs to have a height card. My question is, do you have to get your dog meaured weeks in advance or can you get their first measurement at their first trial?



They can be measured at their first trial but you will need to get there early the first day to get measured. Even if your class does not start till in the afternoon the measuring takes place in AM before the first classes begin. So it might actually be easier to do it at a trial before the first one Jackson is entered in.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

The trial is 3 days (Fri-Sun) coming up. On Friday, there are only Excellent classes. Saturday and Sunday all classes are available. Would I be able to bring Jackson on that Friday to get measured?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ask (email) the show super/secretary if measurements will be available on Friday with a VMO (Volunteer Measuring Official).

You need 2 measurements if Jackson will not be jumping 24 inches (in which case you can waive the 2nd measuring). So you should probably plan on being there early both the days you will be trailing if measuring is not available on Friday. 

For my Towhee, they required her second measurement be done before allowing her to run her first trial - she had had one measurement prior to trialling and I had the paperwork with me, but her entry said 'measuring required' and since she runs 20 inches they needed her second measurement before I received my 'arm bands'

Have fun and good luck


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

ataylor said:


> The trial is 3 days (Fri-Sun) coming up. On Friday, there are only Excellent classes. Saturday and Sunday all classes are available. Would I be able to bring Jackson on that Friday to get measured?



I should have added to check the premium and see if there will be a VMO there. If there is not one there then the judge will measure the dog but I believe it is only good for that day. So will do no good if you are not entered that day. At least I believe tat is the way it is. Probably should wait to see what others more knowledgeable have to say. I have not run agility in close to three years and I know a lot has changed.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I measured Jackson at the withers just to get an idea on what his measurements were and I got between 23-24". I checked the premium list and there will be 2 VMOs at the trial.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

If they are there Friday, and it should say so in the premium, then you will be able to get Jackson's measurements there. But again I believe you will need to be there before the start of the first class. I know the premiums in this area used to state a time the measurements would start, maybe 30 - 45 minutes before the first class.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm new to AKC agility... do I have to mail/email/fill out things to get a height card? Is it something 'real' or just something paperwork the club has and then mails in afterwards?

In the other orgs...they've mailed me one when I register with that organization...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> I'm new to AKC agility... do I have to mail/email/fill out things to get a height card? Is it something 'real' or just something paperwork the club has and then mails in afterwards?
> 
> In the other orgs...they've mailed me one when I register with that organization...



I am not sure how it works now exactly since the AKC went to requiring two measurements by two different VMOs, back when I was running you needed only one. 
The VMO had a form that you would fill out. They would then measure your dog, fill out their portion of the form, take a copy for the AKC and give you a copy. The AKC then would mail you a permanent card and you would use your copy of the form the VMO filled out as your card till you got your card. Once you have the card you would then send in a copy of it with your entry to each event. 
The rules state, or at least they did, that if a team runs prior to being measured their run would not count even if they qualified.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

ataylor said:


> I measured Jackson at the withers just to get an idea on what his measurements were and I got between 23-24". I checked the premium list and there will be 2 VMOs at the trial.


Depending on how accurate your measurements are, it sounds like Jackson will be in the 24" class, which is for dogs above 22" at the withers. If that is the case you can just get one measurement and check the box on the measurement form "Over 22" Request Permanent Card", you only need the 2nd measurement if you are under 22".

You can probably get measured on Friday and then not have to worry about it the rest of the weekend.

Are you running regular or preferred?

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> I'm new to AKC agility... do I have to mail/email/fill out things to get a height card? Is it something 'real' or just something paperwork the club has and then mails in afterwards?
> 
> In the other orgs...they've mailed me one when I register with that organization...


There is a AKC Agility Measurement Form that needs to be filled out. They have them available at the trials. You need to know basic information like Registered name, AKC number, etc... Once you fill it out you take it with you when your dog gets measured and the judge writes down the measurement and signs off. You get a carbon copy and the trial secretary will mail the original to the AKC. Save the copy and keep it with you at trials, but you are no longer required to mail it in with your entry.

Make sense?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Completely. I wish I would have thought to ask last week!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> Completely. I wish I would have thought to ask last week!


Happy to help! I can remember when I started, I did not know anyone and was trying to find ANYTHING online that would tell me what to expect on the day of the trial!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Depending on how accurate your measurements are, it sounds like Jackson will be in the 24" class, which is for dogs above 22" at the withers. If that is the case you can just get one measurement and check the box on the measurement form "Over 22" Request Permanent Card", you only need the 2nd measurement if you are under 22".
> 
> You can probably get measured on Friday and then not have to worry about it the rest of the weekend.
> 
> ...


I am just running regular.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I just entered Jackson in his first agility trial. He is entered in regular JWW Novice A. This is my first agility trial. Can anyone please give me advice on what to do at agility trials/what it is like?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I talked to one of the VMOs for the trial that I entered Jackson in. She said that she can measure him on Friday. The trial is a 3-day trial and I am only competing on Sat. and Sun. Since I am going to be volunteering at the trial on Friday, she said that I can bring him and get him measured then.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is great! You will be happy not to have to worry about getting measured on your first day running!

As far as what to expect. You should get a judging schedule about a week before your trial. This will tell you the order of everything on trial day. There will be a check in time listed for Novice, you need to be there by that time. The check in time, does not mean that is when the last will start, but that is the earliest the class can start. Around here Excellent runs first, then Open, then Novice.

Keep an eye on the courses so you know when the Novice courses are built. Once the Novice course is open for walk through, you may begin walking. Be sure to check your dog in at the gate, there is usually a running order posted. The judge gives a briefing either before or during the walk through.

I am sure being there on Friday will give you an idea of how the trial is run, but if you have any questions post them!

Good luck and have lots of fun!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

RedDogs you should have seen if there was a VMO at the trial and got Griff measured.... If only I had known....

Measurements can vary. If you are close to a height you need to be really careful. I have a friend her first measurement came in over 22" slightly they made her jump 24", her next two (she had to have three they were so tight) were under. Her dog Q'd at the first trial but she lost her Q's since the jump height was 24". 

The AKC keeps the documentation about the height, and then they send you the card once it is in the books. Teddi was 24" when Blair Kelly measured her the first time, 23.75 her second measurement. Pretty darn close. Why they did two, I don't know. Belle only got one. She was 25.25 (lowering her wither as the brought the device down) still way too tall for the next lower division. I run her preferred. 

I laughed her first trial there was not a VMO, I take her to be measured. The judge is measuring.... She measures a couple dogs, then it is my turn, she says "what are you entered in?" I replied "20" preferred" she says that's right and hands me my number. LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few other thoughts for preparing for your run 

You will be asked to line your dog up anywhere from 3 to 5 dogs ahead of yours - this does not mean you need to be right by the gate area, but you should be close and the gate keeper should know where you are. If people are playing tug at the gate, I generally stay further away. Oh and get rid of any food/toys away from the ring.

You normally go to the line (within the ring where you will be leaving your dog or starting from) while the dog before you is still running - it is usually posted when you are expected to be in the ring. Say you should go to the line when the dog before you is on the teeter - that is when you head into the ring with your dog still leashed.

There should be a leash runner in or directly outside the ring - when you unleash your dog try to throw the leash in their general vicinity  If the runner is not there, just throw the lead towards the ring barriers.

Let the score keepers (usually at a table inside the ring) know what your dogs name is when they look towards you - usually after they finish scoring the previous run. This is usually when I take my leash off and actually get into my start position.

You should hear either the timer or an electronic voice telling you when you can start your run (Go, when ready or Ready etc). 

Be prepared to stay with your dog until the previous dog has left the ring. They may double back towards you and you will want to be with your dog. And when you are exitting the ring, while you can praise while moving towards your lead and gate try to keep the praise short until you have left the ring - the next dog is waiting. Many judges have complimented me on my victory dance as I leave the ring with my dog but it is in constant motion 

If you choose to exit the ring early  thank the judge as you are leaving. And be prepared for the dog before you to leave the ring early.

Good luck and mostly have fun.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

But most important.....

*BREATHE AND HAVE FUN!!!!! *

Don't sweat anything else.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Measurements can vary. If you are close to a height you need to be really careful. I have a friend her first measurement came in over 22" slightly they made her jump 24", her next two (she had to have three they were so tight) were under. Her dog Q'd at the first trial but she lost her Q's since the jump height was 24".


Why did she lose her Q's? It's perfectly OK to enter a taller height division than you measure in regular (I know that in preferred you HAVE to jump in your height division). Do you have to get all three legs at the same height? I did a *really* quick look see in the rule book and saw the section about being able to jump higher, but didn't see Q's and legs discussed there.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am not really sure. I can't remember the full thing, but it sounded fishy to me. I told her to talk to the AKC, it was weird, and she said they said no. I am not sure she spoke to the "AKC". I wouldn't worry about it.

Agility is SO much fun. And if you like training and taking classes.... trials are even MORE addictive.  When you make mistakes, you go home, train and come back and try again. One thing a judge says that makes SO much sense. Your dog didn't ask to go to the trial, he is there because he LOVES to spend time with you, whatever happens, HAVE FUN! It means nothing to whether the sun rises and sets. 

I am so excited for you. I remember my first trial. I was completely hooked. Boy did I make mistakes, but it was a blast! Now I can't wait to train Gabby and run her.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I am very excited and very nervoud at the same time. I think I felt this way at my first rally trial too.


----------

